# Local attitude towards pets specifically cats



## Aussie_G (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Would appreciate your advise on this matter...

I was just offered a job at Abu Dhabi; office location is near the airport so we're considering living nearby.

My husband and I have almost adopted a cat from our downstairs neighbour (who owns many cats!).

The cat has grown attached to us. He is 13 years old; before we moved into this area he was pretty much an outdoor cat mainly because he exiled himself from the cat-crowd downstairs.

For the past 2 years, he has been eating dinner, sleeping with us or, if one of us is working from home, will hang out with us all day.

He does have his own patch outdoors which he patrols during the day but by nigh-time he's by our door waiting to be let in for the night. BTW, this happens even when we go on holidays!

So my questions are:
1. do Emiratis have the same affinity for pets as people in the West do?
2. if I bring our cat and he wants to go out every now and then, can we trust that he'll be safe and will come back home (meaning no one's going to capture and take him to a pound?)
3. are animal cruelty laws as mature there as they are in Western countries?

If any of you have experiences to share, very much appreciate it. This is one of the big concerns we have in making this move,

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## ajem (Oct 28, 2015)

1) Its difference but you will have no problem with a cat (dogs are another story) 

2) I think you biggist fear should be the children who some will want to play with it and by play I mean torture

3) no



Aussie_G said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would appreciate your advise on this matter...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Don't underestimate the cost of bringing a cat to the UAE from overseas (especially a 13 year old one!)
Cats are literally everywhere here - many are pets and many more "bin kitties" that live off the food people throw into the large trash bins on the streets.
They are well liked and tolerated and you often see food and water left for stray cats outside shops and office blocks.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Kudos to you for wanting to being your kitty. Most people I know with cats don't let them wander outside. Aside from 'other' factors, consider the heat in summer....


----------



## SHIFT_disturber (Oct 23, 2015)

Cats seem to be tolerated here - even landlords who say no pets seem to make an exception for cats because they're quiet and indoorsy - "don't ask don't tell".

If your cat is 13, keep in mind that he will have to go thru the X number of hours flight and be cleared thru and collected at cargo. It will probably cost u a grand or 2 at least (USD) from end to end. Dubai Kennels and Cattery has some pretty detailed write-ups.

I wouldn't let mine go outside here, heat aside, there's a lot more traffic and miscellaneous hazards.

Re: animal cruelty laws - unless you have a falcon, or some local animal, there answer is most likely no.


----------

